# pharmacist registration in canada



## MoosaK (Dec 21, 2015)

advice from south african pharmacists registered in canada. please help? i'm a south african pharmacist wanting to register in canada.any advice would be extremely welcome and useful. please help, where do i start?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

One does not register in 'Canada'. Pharmacists are provincially regulated so the regulations vary by province.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a link to the Pharmacy Board in Canada:
International Graduates

There's a few exams to sit to gain registration in Canada, and one of them will be for the province in which you intend to practice. 
Hope that helps.


----------

